# Mausoleum is finished



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

WOW... as mentioned in an earlier post, "going out to the garage to get an axe and take it to the ship." That is surreal!!! Kudos to you!!! 

graveyardmadness


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Unbelievable! I knew it was going to come out great when I saw the work in progress. I love it....you should be very proud!


----------



## chaoscat (Nov 3, 2005)

That is truly a stunning piece, as are the 2 reapers standing next to it. WOW


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

That's _amazing_ !!!

DB


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

OMG!!!! That came out so incredible!! I hope you are very proud. That is one of the best crypts I've ever seen. I'm thinking mine looks like a big shed now - LOL!! That really is awesome. I think I will be chucking mine this year - due to storage issues - and I may take some cues from you. 

And the reapers are incredible. The way they flank the crypt, it looks really stunning. Have a wonderful Halloween!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

pandora said:


> OMG!!!! That came out so incredible!!
> Have a wonderful Halloween!!


Having that in your yard would guarantee a wonderful Halloween! LOL!
I commented on another forum that the movement of the fcg is the nicest I've seen. Very natural and flowing and not jerky or mechanical like some. Very creepy effect!
Awesome job T!


----------



## thanatos (Jul 15, 2005)

That looks like incredible!!! Good Job !!!


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

Outstanding!


----------



## Bucky (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice... great job. I especially like the reapers, those look awesome.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

WoW!!! Very cool!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! 

Need I say more?...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 7, 2006)

a freind from work gave me a bunch of grapevines he cut down in his yard. I decided to add another creepy element to the prop


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

i LOVE LOVE LOVE the vines added to it! if someone sold CHEAP real vines i'd snatch them up in a heartbeat. i want to use them on my graveyard fence. i think the vine really add to it! awsome job!


----------



## Halloweenville (Oct 9, 2004)

All three pieces look great. You should be proud of your work. The grapevine is a good addition.


----------



## Coach (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, I've been following this projet since you first posted and am stunned with the result. Please post some nighttime pics once you have it all lit up and finished.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Excellent! So much detail and very creepy looking! It really does look like weathered mossy concrete, very very nice job. What did you use for finials...I like them!

The two reapers are just well done, gj!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Poor tortured soul - at least he has a really cool place to hang out!
Very nice work, beautiful attention to detail.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 7, 2006)

Coach said:


> Wow, I've been following this projet since you first posted and am stunned with the result. Please post some nighttime pics once you have it all lit up and finished.


Just took these last night it's pretty much finishe except for adding some cob webs which I won't do until next week probably, and of course fog


----------



## tcarter (Aug 7, 2006)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Excellent! So much detail and very creepy looking! It really does look like weathered mossy concrete, very very nice job. What did you use for finials...I like them!
> 
> The two reapers are just well done, gj!


The finials on the gate? they are part of a garden plastic edger thingy from Walmart that I had left over from making my fence last year.
here's the plan I based mine on. it describes what they are
http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/myfence.asp


----------



## Coach (Oct 2, 2006)

Ya, you have got to have the creepiest house on the block. Again, just stunned by the craftsmanship.

Thanks for sharing, Harry


----------



## phantom2 (Sep 1, 2005)

amazing work!
that is incredible.


----------



## BamaDan (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, I've now been inspired. I know what I'll be working on during the off season. Great job!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The vines look great. A good detail!
Again, a stand out piece of work in every way. I'm noticing your yard is not huge, similar to mine. I think smaller lots lend themselves to Halloween set-ups. You can pack a lot of detail into a manageable space and visitors don't have to look over a huge expanse of property to take in the entire effect.
As much as my wife is really not wanting me to build anything else, I may have to buy her off in order to have a mausoleum. I'll show her yours and maybe...just maybe...!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 7, 2006)

Coach said:


> Ya, you have got to have the creepiest house on the block. Again, just stunned by the craftsmanship.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Harry


Well, I do, but it isn't saying much as about the only other halloween decor on the block , is a few window clings a pumpkin or two, and the guy across the street with the pumpkin costume on the stupid lawn goose.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

tcarter said:


> and the guy across the street with the pumpkin costume on the stupid lawn goose.


Ugh! Say it isn't so!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 7, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> The vines look great. A good detail!
> Again, a stand out piece of work in every way. I'm noticing your yard is not huge, similar to mine. I think smaller lots lend themselves to Halloween set-ups. You can pack a lot of detail into a manageable space and visitors don't have to look over a huge expanse of property to take in the entire effect.
> As much as my wife is really not wanting me to build anything else, I may have to buy her off in order to have a mausoleum. I'll show her yours and maybe...just maybe...!


yeah, the entire fenced area is only about 24x20 ft or so. I agree with you on the large lots, but I would like a little more space, let's keep hoping your wife will come around, tell her either it's that, or a 12 foot tall lawn goose.... and yeah, unfortunately it's so, but he as it on the front step instead of the lawn


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

i LOVE the last pic! awsome. i'd try to dim the green backwash to get some shadows the wall. would add more depth i think. super creepy looking though!


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

i just came across your mausoleum today, and hands down...no way around it, you have the best mausoleum I have seen to date... this is SICK!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

murtermanor said:


> i just came across your mausoleum today, and hands down...no way around it, you have the best mausoleum I have seen to date... this is SICK!!!!


I remember this thread. You're right! His mausoleum is over the top. Sadly, I think he got out of the haunting hobby and sold everything if I'm not mistaken. He hasn't been active on the board for a few years.


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

I know times get bad, but i dont think i could ever sell my props... even more so if they look that good.... What a shame!!!


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

OH WOW! I'm so glad i found this link on pinterest...your crypt is hands down the best i've seen with those sentinels guarding it!!! I will so be using your crypt as inspiration when i go to build mine.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Ah crap, just read a couple posts up...at least his work is still inspiring others to greatness!


----------



## rcspider (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh my this is awesome, your very talented. Please put a pic of the whole scene I keep wanting to turn my monitor to 
take it all in.


----------

